

Web proxy to surf the web anonymously. No tracking, zero logging - lims
http://kousibei.net

======
th0br0

      kousibei.net store and manage cookies for you. 
    

that goes against the claim of "no tracking, zero logging".

~~~
lims
Only paid user has cookies stored, which you can clear anytime. The app does
nothing to track users' activities.

Technically, free users simply use requests.get method as web client, which
has nothing store on server side.

------
bl4ckdu5t
Bad UI. I almost didn't know it was English text on it but it does its job
fine which is the objective

~~~
lims
The page is filled with unregulated bare DNS names. It is bad present, I
admit.

